# making up nicknames for types?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

1w2: The Paladin
4w3: The Curtain Chewer
sp 5: The Anti-cling
Cp 6: The Tsundere
7w6: The Spoony Bard
8w7: The Large Ham
9w1: The Satellite Character

.../not creative today.

(probably repeated thread iirc, soz)


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

the curtain chewer...?? :laughing: idgi


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

tatertawt24 said:


> the curtain chewer...?? :laughing: idgi


Chewing the Scenery - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

1w2 the finger waggler
3w2 the Mitt Romney
4w3 the almost up there
5w4 the oddball
9w8 the pillow of steel

xD


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

The large ham?! LOLZ.

Sorry, couldn't see that and not comment.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Gut triad!

9: Twinkle Toes
1: Sugar Queen
8: Toph


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> 1w2 the finger waggler
> 3w2 the Mitt Romney
> *4w3 the almost up there*
> 5w4 the oddball
> ...


Still climbing ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Owfin said:


> Gut triad!
> 
> 9: Twinkle Toes
> 1: Sugar Queen


Could you explain those?



cyamitide said:


> 5w4 the oddball


In what ways are they odd?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Jiktin said:


> Could you explain those?


Those are Toph's nicknames for some of the other members of Team Avatar. "Twinkle Toes"/Aang is a type 9, "Sugar Queen"/Katara is very much a 1, and Toph herself is a type 8. Hence type 9 is Twinkle Toes and type 1 is Sugar Queen.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Type 1 - The salad
Type 2 - The chocolate cake
Type 3 - The McDonald's burger
Type 4 - The sushi
Type 5 - The vitamin supplement
Type 6 - The whole wheat bread
Type 7 - The explosive sour candy
Type 8 - The well-done steak
Type 9 - The vanilla milkshake

Can you tell I love food? xD


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Kito said:


> Can you tell I love food? xD


what would spicy tacos be closest to?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Jiktin said:


> In what ways are they odd?


individualist + researcher, both very introverted enneagram types, 5w4 and 4w5 may formulate some very independent views that may seem odd but also very unique and original, like Nietzsche who retreated from the world to write about his views


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Kito said:


> Type 1 - The salad
> Type 2 - The chocolate cake
> Type 3 - The McDonald's burger
> Type 4 - The sushi
> ...


I'm suddenly really hungry. ;_____;


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> what would spicy tacos be closest to?


I think 7s would be a good match, but I might be biased due to my type and love of tacos.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kito said:


> Type 1 - The salad


Just kill me now...(I hate rabbit food)

In Film:

Type 1: the line producer
Type 2: UPM
Type 3: the actor's agent
Type 4: the screenwriter
Type 5: the DP
Type 6: the studio head
Type 7: the actor
Type 8: the AD
Type 9: the PA

Movie Quotes:

Type 1: Houston, we have a problem.
Type 2: You had me at hello.
Type 3: Wait a minute, wait a minute, you ain't heard nothing yet!
Type 4: Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extrordinary.
Type 5: Elementary, my dear Watson.
Type 6: You can't handle the truth!
Type 7: Bond. James Bond.
Type 8: Go ahead, make my day.
Type 9: Oh, Jerry, don't lets ask for the moon. We have the stars.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Just kill me now...(I hate rabbit food)
> 
> In Film:
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea!
And interesting coincidence: I've pegged my dad as an 8 and he went through a phase where he'd always say "Go ahead, make my day." !!!


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

This is gonna be interesting 

1w9: The god complex (particularly if Social) 
1w2: The judgmental *unt
2w1: The virus 
2w3: The wannabe diva 
3w2: The barbie (so, fake as hell) 
3w4: The chameleon 
4w3: The freak, the chick 
4w5: The melancholy of something you never had 
5w4: The withdrawn nihilist 
5w6: The nerd
6w5: The paranoid politic 
6w7: The insecure *itch 
7w6: The maniac delirium 
7w8: The anal asshole (ps: I love 7w8-s xD)
8w7: The king (on the inside: the abandoned child)
8w9: The passive-aggressive 
9w8: The wanabe garfield
9w1: The chaotic lazy


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> This is gonna be interesting
> 
> 1w9: The god complex (particularly if Social)
> 1w2: The judgmental *unt
> ...


Please tell me it's a bad joke.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

aconite said:


> Please tell me it's a bad joke.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Jiktin said:


> 9w1: The Satellite Character


ouch.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

soya said:


> ouch.









Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> This is gonna be interesting
> 
> 1w9: The god complex (particularly if Social)
> 1w2: The judgmental *unt
> ...


Would you mind explaining 2w1, 9w8 & 7w8?


> *anal personality* - (psychoanalysis) a personality characterized by meticulous neatness and suspicion and reserve; said to be formed in early childhood by fixation during the anal stage of development (usually as a consequence of toilet training)


^ the part I got confused about.


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

Let's do a horror movie version! 

(no offense intended btw)

Type 1: The God-Complex (gonna borrow that )
Type 2: The Overly-Attached Ex
Type 3: The Psychopathic CEO
Type 4: The Alien In Disguise
Type 5: The Mad Scientist Next Door (Human Centipede)
Type 6: The Devil-Possessed Paranoid
Type 7: The Hypermaniac Girl Who Always Die First
Type 8: The Abusive Stepfather
Type 9: The Suppressed Victim

Not very creative I know xD


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> [video=youtube;7ZUqppMScdI]
> Would you mind explaining 2w1, 9w8 & 7w8?


Unhealthy 2w1 can be abusive as hell, as you may know. I confess that 9w8-s confuse me a lot... I find them very lazy and somewhat chaotic, that's why I came out with garfield : P . Now 7w8-s LOL I want to reform to: 'the anal badass' xD I though the expression I used had another meaning.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Unhealthy 2w1 can be abusive as hell, as you may know.


Could you elaborate on that?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> Phoenix_Rebirth said:
> 
> 
> > Unhealthy 2w1 can be abusive as hell, as you may know.
> ...











:laughing:

Although I'm more interested in the reason for:


> 6w7: The insecure *itch


 and


> 8w9: The passive-aggressive


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Kito
WHY SUSHI I HATE SUSHI :crying:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

aconite said:


> :laughing:


xD I would type her as 1w2, however. :kitteh:

Look at this description of 2w1: 


> When unhealthy they have a more veiled nature of controlling people compared to their more effusive and domineering three-winged siblings.


2w1 when unhealthy can be controlling, rude and intrusive, abusive... like if they knew what was right/best for you (meanwhile, they became your only problem LOL). 

Unhealthy 6w7 look hysterical to me... They seem more anxious can be out-going and appear 7-like. 



> 6w7s are more insecure and look for guidance and support from others. They look for people who can supply them with the bearings necessary to handle life's obstacles. They are more like divas with their flair for the dramatic. They fear being unable to cope in life and are more likely to have a victim mentality.


Now the 8w9... from what I read they, like 6, also struggle with passive-aggressive behavior. I have many 8w9 fixes around me and they seem to be like that (but all of them have core Cp 6 too x__X)


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Now the 8w9... from what I read they, like 6, also struggle with passive-aggressive behavior. I have many 8w9 fixes around me and they seem to be like that (but all of them have core Cp 6 too x__X)


Where'd you read that?
I've seen an 8w9 go into silent stubborn mode, but that was more to silence people with silence - still aggressive. I think P.A behavior's more apparent in 9w8s.


----------

